# 1 or 2 battery system



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Too many cca's isn't going to hurt a thing. Starter will only pull what it needs.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

You'll be good. The only problem may be some feedback on your electronics. If that happens, get a small 12v battery just for the Garmin.


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would recommend a motorcycle or lawnmower battery for the motor and a deep cycle for the rest. Nothing like a good day or strong currents killing your TM battery and not being about to start your motor.(ask how I know) There are plenty agm motorcycle batteries over 350 CCA you can lay flat or under something.17-24 lbs


----------



## 904Kevin (Jan 2, 2021)

Travisloyd07 said:


> I would recommend a motorcycle or lawnmower battery for the motor and a deep cycle for the rest. Nothing like a good day or strong currents killing your TM battery and not being about to start your motor.(ask how I know) There are plenty agm motorcycle batteries over 350 CCA you can lay flat or under something.17-24 lbs


That's they way I'm leaning. A dedicated starting battery and a deep cycle for the extras. A 10lb motorcycle battery can get tucked away under a seat.


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Definitely. Even now. I’ve trolled so long my PP micro and gps shut off. But I run a deep cycle wheelchair battery as my deep cycle. Similar to an odyssey PC1200. 40ah around 30LBs. I pole 90% of the time. On a shadow cast 16 with a 55LB I can get 4-6 hours of trolling depending on current. I know most gheenoe need weight up from. So you shouldn’t have any issues with a normal 27 or 31 to get the ability to troll all day or weekend.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

On a Gheenoe Id keep it as one battery. 
If for some reason you drain it and need to start your motor just carry a rope for the flywheel (assuming it isn't already pull start as well).


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

One battery and by a MicroStart jump starter. They weight next to mothing and will start a 300hp engine. Great peace of mind.


----------

